# Applet <> Servlet



## CyberKane (1. Mai 2004)

Folgende Situation:

Ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, welches mit einem Servlet kommuniziert. Bisher habe ich es nur Lokal getestet und es funktionierte wunderbar. Lokal bedeutet, dass ich Apache Tomcat auf meinen privaten Rechner installiert habe und gleichzeitig das Applet auf meinem Rechner ausgeführt habe. Das Applet hat wie gewünscht Anfragen an das Servlet geschickt und das Servlet hat Antworten zurückgeschickt. (Pfad = "http://localhostort/servlet/server")

Soweit so gut. Nach den Erfolgreichen Tests habe ich mir nun zugriff auf einen Root-Server verschfft und das Servlet dorthin hochgeladen. Es wird auch fehlerfrei dort ausgeführt. Das Applet habe ich entsprechend umgeschrieben, so das es jetzt auf Pfad = "http://ip-adresseort/servlet/server" zugreift. Jeddoch empfängt das Applet nun keine Daten mehr vom Server, obwohl genau der gleiche vorgang über lokalhost funktioniert.  :cry:

Hat jemand irgendwelche Vorschläge, Tipps oder weis was man im dem Fall beachten sollte?


----------



## CyberKane (9. Mai 2004)

Inzwischen habe ich eine Lösung für dieses Problem gefunden:

Wenn das Applet mit auf dem gleichen Server wie das Servlet liegt funktioniert es merkwürdiger weise. Das kann zwar eigentlich nicht der Sinn und Zweck einer Kommunikation zischen Applet und Servlet sein, aber in meinem Fall ist es egal.

Trotzdem würde es mich interessieren ob jemand eine Idee hat, wie sowas zustande kommen kann...


----------



## Eriwan (29. Mai 2004)

Das würd mich auch interesieren. ICQ2go funktioniert wohl auch nach dem prinzip. Hast du im Netz eine gute Doku wo beschrieen ist wie man Servlets mit Applets kommunizieren läst?


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Mai 2004)

Nun ja, ich hoffe ich habe Dich richtig verstanden und wir reden somit von der selben Sache ???:L 
Applets können sich nur mit dem Rechner verbinden, von dem sie herunter geladen wurden.


----------



## AlArenal (2. Jun 2004)

Das sind die üblichen Sicherheitsrestriktionen von Applets. Beschäftige sich mal ein wenig mit Security Managern und schau dir mal Jarkive an. Ist ein freies GUI-Tool, mit dem man u.a. Applets signieren kann. Ohne Zertifikat/Signierung ist nämlich Essig mit Zugriff auf lokale Dateien, Netzwerk, ...


----------

